# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Gala voor nieuwe behandelmethoden kanker levert ruim vier ton op

## Leontien

Onder leiding van Beau van Erven Dorens en Renate Gerschtanowitz-Verbaan werd tijdens een gala-avond op vrijdag 29 november  440.584,- opgehaald. De opbrengsten komen ten goede aan het DNA-onderzoek van het Antoni van Leeuwenhoek naar nieuwe, persoonlijke behandelingen op maat voor patiënten met verschillende soorten kanker. Het DNA-Gala 2013 is een initiatief van de Nederlandse afdeling van de European Hotel Managers Association in het kader van het 100-jarig bestaan van het Antoni van Leeuwenhoek en vond plaats in de Passenger Terminal in Amsterdam. 

*Kanker verslaan met behandeling op maat* 
Om ervoor te zorgen dat kanker zoveel mogelijk een chronische ziekte wordt en niet langer een dodelijke ziekte, is het nodig dat voor iedere patiënt een behandeling op maat beschikbaar komt. Dat is de ambitie van prof. dr. René Bernards van het Antoni van Leeuwenhoek, die samen met collega onderzoekers hier onderzoek naar doet. Wetenschappelijk is aangetoond dat kanker een ontsporing van het DNA is. Het DNA van elke tumor is verschillend. Bernards: Geen enkele tumor is gelijk. Iedere borstkanker, darmkanker of longkanker is anders. Het instituut heeft meer geld nodig voor onderzoek om zo meer op maat gemaakte therapieën te kunnen ontwikkelen. 

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------

